# hiya



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

New member here.  Int4erested in supplements.  

Doing some research trying to find some ppl who has some experience.  

Glad to be here


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Sep 11, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*BP2000* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

Prince thank you for the post.  I'm just watching Kerry Collin's throwing a interception to by boy's the Texan's.  Ima hit that Anabolic section ya heard.


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

33 to 0


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

I also have a Texas Brisket smoking on the pit. lol.  cmon 2 more hours


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

Jacobe Jones!!!


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

We are kicking so deep the Colt's can't run anything back.  Then Collins is stuck with the ball.  We all know how that is going


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

34 to nothing now


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

halftime


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

Man ain't American great!  Greatest nation on Earth!  The only reason we are so great is because we stick together.  We have national pride.  We are one nation under God and we have universal principles that we ADHERE TO.  (most of the time) 

This is where our strength comes from.  And if something goes wroing (911) or we are threatened we revert back to our universal principles (give charity to others, stick together, love one another, treat your neighbor like you would yourself, etc etc) which reminds us we are one nation under god INDIVISIBLE and it only bring's us closer together.  

Long live the USA


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

football is fun too


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

Gotta study for my IFR flight exam coming up soon!


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

I just drove to the flight school and they were closed.  BUT in my subdivision everyone is flying their American flags outside.  Pretty cool


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

hmm a lot of damage was done on 911.  We forgot to forgive and went and blasted more ppl in the mid east.  woops not a good idea.  Should have forgave but not forget.  

Best way to protect yourself is to be harmless as a dove but wise as a serpent.  Not wise to wage war.  

Vengence is mine, said the Lord.  

Bush said Vengence is mind bish!  And now weeza in debt


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

live and learn I guess.

The lesson is NEVER seek vengence outside of yourself.  IE religion is meant to bring you closer to God; a vertical union.  Never try to push someone outside yourself to your beliefs.  

The poor chaps piloting that plane set to seek vengence by themselves.  It is sad that we did the same thing afterwards.  

The poor chaps thought that jihad was an outside thing, but it actually means jihad against your inner enemy, your ego.  Sad that we couldn't stand up and be a leader and say they were wrong and show the world the right way to act.  

Sad also that we didn't have a friggin lock on the cockpit doors.  How sad is that.  We pay security guards to watch our car's at the hotel but don't have an air marshal on a plane.


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

I remember being in the desert in 2004


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

In July no less


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

I think it was 115 when I got off the plane in Baharain


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

IT looked like fumes coming off the ground but was actually the heat


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

And we had to roll up the windowns because the wind would blow in and feel like a hairdryer on your face


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

Dallas Clark 20 yd. reception


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

I bet Payton wishes he was in.  Been 1998 since he last missed a game.


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

Casey (TE) is looking good for Houston


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 12, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation. Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh. Check out the banners. See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## ASU87 (Sep 12, 2011)

so how's the post count goin?  better than mine for sure! welcome


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 12, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation. Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh. Check out the banners. See you around!
> 
> 
> V/R
> Chris



Thank's Chris.


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 12, 2011)

ASU87 said:


> so how's the post count goin?  better than mine for sure! welcome



Just about there!  Feel free to use this thread for your post's.


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome Bro !


----------

